# pocket hole wood screws



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, I need to join an apron with a leg and am going to use pocket holes. The apron is 3/4" and the leg is 3". The longest pocket screws I can find are 1.25" for hardwood and I want to use something longer. Are the special locking pocket screws necessary or would regular wood screws work just as well?


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kreg pocket screws are designed to self drill and have a wide flat head for joint strength. The apron will only have about 1/2 inch of screw in it if you are using the Kreg jig. If the table is going to hold a lot of weight I would use corner brackets to strengthen the leg joints as well as the screws.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Kreg sells 1", 1.25", 1.5", 2" and 2 1/2"

http://www.mcfeelys.com/category.aspx?cat=kreg-pocket-hole&s_kwcid=kreg screws|939219661


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

The bottom of the counterbore is flat. A flat head wood screw has tapered shoulders. The screws end up splitting your apron. Trust me on this one. And I agree with John. I think a cross brace in each corner is a good idea.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You really don't need a screw that is longer than 1.25". With a little glue and screws it will be fine. I will agree that if the table is going to hold alot of weight corner brackets are a good idea. All I have for pocket hole screws are 1.25", I have course thread and ffine thread work great for everything I have ever needed them for.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

lvlacgyver said:


> Hello, I need to join an apron with a leg and am going to use pocket holes. The apron is 3/4" and the leg is 3". The longest pocket screws I can find are 1.25" for hardwood and I want to use something longer. Are the special locking pocket screws necessary or would regular wood screws work just as well?


Kreg makes a 2 1/2" pocket screw. Don't use regular wood screws, as they will split your wood unless countersunk, which you cannot do do well w/this type of connection


----------

